

Ask HN: What do you use for data visualization? - vishalzone2002


======
ajkumar25
Python for data analysis and matplotlib and ipython notebook for
visualization.

------
Sami_Lehtinen
I really like Tableau.

------
hackerews
Graf.ly is not bad

